# Info on Jesse Glover Seminar



## jkdnewbie (Mar 13, 2007)

I have received some information about a Jesse Glover seminar in Maryland and am thinking about going. Does anyone have any more info on the seminar? What does he typically cover? Would you recommend going? How is what Sifu Glover does different than JKD?

Thanks
Louie


----------



## ncgf (Mar 17, 2007)

JKDNewbie,

I would hihgly recommend training with Jesse. He was Bruce Lee's first student and teaches Non-Classical Gung Fu. I would also suggest any of his books or tapes if you are interested in what he does. Here is some info on his seminar coming up in MD:

Crawford's Non-Classical Gung-Fu presents 
Bruce Lee's First Student
SIFU JESSE GLOVER
in a rare seminar appearance

Saturday, April 14th, 2007 from 12:00pm to 5:00pm
Sunday, April 15th, 2007 from 11:00am to 4:00pm

Crawford Training and Fitness Center
701 Montgomery St  
Laurel, MD 20707
(located between Washington, D.C. and Baltimore, Maryland)

Registration:    Two Days - $150.00               One Day - $100.00
Preregistration:  Two Days - $120.00             One Day - $80.00

Preregistration payment must be received by March 8th.  Pregistration payment can be made by check, money order, credit card or Paypal. Check and money orders should be made out to Robert Crawford. Credit card payment must be made through Paypal. Paypal accepts Visa, Mastercard, Discover and American Express as well as transfers from other Paypal accounts. If using Paypal, please use the following email address account: CTCSeminars@aol.com. 

For more information, contact:     Sifu Robert Crawford                   410 419-4348              r1ober2t@aol.com


----------



## robertlk808 (Mar 20, 2007)

Im not 100% sure on Jesse's current curriculum but Jesse has some great stuff. Ive experienced Jesse and his students at Datu Kelly Wordens camps years back.  Jesse doesnt teach JKD as it was stated before he teaches Non-Classical Gung-Fu.

Here are a couple of clips of Jesse

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3685027319361486857&q=jesse+glover


http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1652931719049695759&q=jesse+glover


Now this clip is from a camps that Jesse participated in


----------



## 007tycoon (Mar 22, 2007)

All I have read and heard about Mr. Glover's seminars is that he's excellent. I'd _love_ the opportunity to attend one of his seminars one day. Take advantage of his wealth of knowledge and expertise! 

Since Mr. Glover was one of Bruce's early students, as others have said he doesn't really teach JKD, but rather a modified Wing Chun. That was where Bruce was at that stage of his experimentation.


----------

